# Classifications - Working/Show/Other?



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive been lurking for a while doing GSD research.

One thing that I am still confused about is how many lines there are for GSD. I know theres a working line and a show line, but are there any others? Which of those lines would make the best companion? 

My lifestyle is pretty simple - I work and go to college. My girlfriend is also studying, but is usually home. Were looking to get a GSD puppy from a reputable breeder (looking to spend no more than $1000-1200). 

We are aware that GSDs do have drive and energy and we are fine with going for walks/jogging a few times a day (more her than me due to my work schedule) but we also want a loyal companion that is friendly with those people who she knows (female puppy).

So while doing research, I found out about show lines and working lines, but are there any "pet" lines? 

Ive left a voicemail and and sent an email to the breeder so I hope to hear back sometime soon.

Can you guys shed some light on my question?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You can always get a "Pet Quality" from any of those lines.... it all has to do with temperament. So figure out what coat stock you'd like, What energy level, and where you are, we can suggest good reputable breeders for you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

In both Show lines and Working lines can produce great family/pet dogs.

You can have both high drive puppies and lower drive puppies in almost any litter.


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, quick replies. Thanks! I guess I wasnt too sure about "Pet Quality" and if GSDs were bred for that - but thank you for clearing that up!

We are primarily interested in Black and Red, Black and Tan, or Sable - but honestly, we are more interested in health and temperament. We want a puppy that is not shy or wary, definitely friendly and not afraid to find out who we are.

Energy level is lower on the totem pole than health or temperament, but if I were to be presumptuous for a minute, I would say "Pet Quality" means a lower energy level? Either way, the puppy would have plenty of play time with either one of us (seeing as one of us is usually at home). 

If I had to rank -

Health
Temperament
Energy Level
Color

We arent looking for the pretty dog. We are looking for a companion who we can love and who can love us and if the situation were to ever call for it, warn/protect us.

I hope those are good answers for you.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

But we still don't know where you are? That way we can recommend breeders in your area.


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

My apologies, Im located in Maryland.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in the Hampton area of Virginia and we are getting our puppy (this weekend) from Blackthorn Kennel in Barboursville, VA. Christine has been great about matching us with puppies that fit our active lifestyle. We like to be outside for walks, go outdoor places (beach, Colonial Williamsburg, etc.), plus I ride horses so Piper will be tagging along with me every time I go out and have playmates at the barn. Our daughter would like to do some agility for fun too. Those are the basics of what we described to Christine and she told us which of her puppies were most likely to fit that lifestyle. If it's not too far of a drive Blackthorn is definitely worth checking out! Oh, and she breeds working lines. Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There are German Working Lines, German Show Lines and American Show Lines. As already mentioned, you can find excellent pets in all three, just make sure you choose the right breeder that will match you up with the right puppy.

Welcome to the board, it is nice to have another Marylander on here.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Pet Quality takes down the energy level and drive, trust me, if you don't want to WORK your dog, Pet Quality is the way to go, they still come from great breeding lines, just have less drive. They still will have a lot of energy due to their breed. GSD's have unlimited energy. Or at least thats my experience. Daily walks are needed along with a big backyard for play. <3 

I think you are in the right set of mind looking for your pup! I think you have your priorities straight with them and you know what you want, which is good. With any reputable breeder you should get a really healthy puppy with a guarantee. 

Now between SHOW and WORKING LINES, they have two different looks.... let me see if I can get some photos to compare....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You can see a noticeable difference in these three.... it should help you with what "look" your going for!


American Show Lines:









German Show Lines:









European Working Lines:


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I know it is obvious but some of the characteristics you described are not only associated with the Temperament, but beyond exercise, the commitment to training. There are many great resources on this forum, so read away, it will give you a great deal of incite.

Good luck, it's a fun journey

Fellow Marylander


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know if you have seen this link, I find it the most helpful about different lines.

Breed Types & Related Families

In working lines a pet quality pup "may" have lower energy, but not necessarily true, he could have higher energy but lower drives or whatever. In show lines a pet quality pup may have a shorter croup than his litter-mates, so what means "pet quality" comes a lot about the breeder's breeding program and goals.


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent responses again. This board is most definitely very helpful.

Warrant and Catu - thanks for the information! That is exactly what I was looking for.

And im glad to see other Marylanders on the board. We have decided on two nearby breeders, but are leaning towards one more than the other. 

You guys are awesome, and so is this forum. So much information


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

I just went through the same process as you, with the same priorities for my first GSD. For a newbie, the concept of different lines, drives and energy levels can be overwhelming and confusing. I didn't want to be in over my head with a dog, but I don't want a dud either!

The best advice I can give you is to narrow down the type you want (Catu's link is great) and go meet a few breeders of those lines in person. Nice pictures on a website mean nothing until you meet the people and their dogs, trust me! You want to feel like the breeder really cares about their breeding animals, and who their puppies go to. Also look for breeders who point you in the right direction for training and offer support throughout the dog's life.

I may get flamed for this because I realize people buy dogs sight unseen and things work out fine... But personally, as someone looking for a pet first and working dog second... if the breeder does not offer or permit you to spend time with the parent(s) or dogs of a similar lineage to the puppy you'll be getting, I would be hesitant to buy from them. The reason my decision was so easy is that I had done my research and met a breeder that is producing the type of dogs that are suitable for what I want to do. They kindly allowed my husband and I to spend about 4 hours total with our puppy's father and several other members of the same family, answered all of our questions, and told us all the good and bad things we could expect. The puppy stage is hard no matter what breed you get, but knowing how the dog will likely turn out with proper training and socialization is priceless.

So, in short: trust your gut. And I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your new addition!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> I may get flamed for this because I realize people buy dogs sight unseen and things work out fine... But personally, as someone looking for a pet first and working dog second... if the breeder does not offer or permit you to spend time with the parent(s) or dogs of a similar lineage to the puppy you'll be getting, I would be hesitant to buy from them.


I don't think you're going to get flamed for that. It's a really good idea, especially for someone looking who's new to buying GSDs and is getting a pet. The people who buy dogs sight unseen and have them shipped are often experienced owners looking for a sport prospect or working dog. You learn a lot by visiting the kennel, meeting the breeder and the dogs that you wouldn't learn otherwise.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Catu said:


> I don't know if you have seen this link, I find it the most helpful about different lines.
> 
> Breed Types & Related Families
> 
> In working lines a pet quality pup "may" have lower energy, but not necessarily true, he could have higher energy but lower drives or whatever. In show lines a pet quality pup may have a shorter croup than his litter-mates, so what means "pet quality" comes a lot about the breeder's breeding program and goals.


I agree.
Pet quality has more to do with the dog's conformation and lack of potential for showing and/or breeding than temperament. There are some awesome dogs that are both family pets and show/breeders. If you want a family pet you are looking for temperament and drive that is subdued and easy-going (if that is possible in a GSD). You can get a very high quality pet that is way above 'pet quality'.


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, I love you guys.

Theres so much good information in your responses. I have a solid understanding of what we are looking for now. I agree, being able to meet the breeder and visiting the kennel is an experience that is more important than just having the pup shipped. That is exactly why my girlfriend and I are looking at a breeder not too far from us.

And yeah, receiving a high quality pet is most certainly a priority for us even if we do not plan to work/show the dog. As I said, the totem pole is pretty straight forward for us. 

Thanks so much for the detailed responses


----------

